

Technology trends on the web - olalonde
http://trends.builtwith.com/

======
Spreadsheet
Very interesting, and you can see some new tools that you didn't know about
before.

~~~
olalonde
Yep. Actually, some stats surprised me quite a bit... obviously, you should
take those stats with a grain of salt as they are not 100% accurate.

